# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Pubet më në modë në Tiranë

## keti C

Ne cilat bare ose clube shkoni me shpesh ne Tirane dhe pse?
Thanx

----------


## marsela

_Po ti keti C qenke ne Tr dhe po na pyet ne.
Une kur isha heren e fundit isha te "L'alma del Cuba"..qe me pelqeu, goxha larmi njerzish, muzike e lezetshme po ca rremuje dhe te "Canon".Ky eshte i vjeter po un s'kisha shkuar me pare. S'me pelqeu shume..
Edhe "Living room" me ka pelqyer si ambient.._

----------


## Found

une s'shkoj ne pub... as ne disco, por me cfare reklamojne te tjeret Living Room, Buda Bar, Blackstone, e nja dy te tjera.

----------


## Larsus

> une s'shkoj ne pub... as ne disco, por me cfare reklamojne te tjeret Living Room, Buda Bar, Blackstone, e nja dy te tjera.


Nje miku im me tha qe shkonte kastile tek living roomi per te ri-degjuar kenget e  vjetra te gjimnazit .. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

E pse e kane quajtur Living room ????????

Sa kot , ku po shkon do te pyesin - Ne living room . lol

----------


## Larsus

> Sa kot , ku po shkon do te pyesin - Ne living room . lol



Ku doje te shkoje ti pinke? Ne DHomen e gjumit apo hale??  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

rreth shpise se enverit qenke Found...lol

----------


## oiseau en vol

> Ne cilat bare ose clube shkoni me shpesh ne Tirane dhe pse?
> Thanx


Une mbaj mend kur shkova ne Tirane, lidha gomarin diku ne nje shtylle dhe u futa te Gjelletorja aty ne qender, pas xhaxhit ne kembe. E nje te mbushur barkun, e mbaj mend qe ishim me shoke nga e gjithe Shqiperia, bile kishim dhe nje nga Tepelena qe nuk mbante mend kur kishte ngrene me luge i shkreti...

Kurse kohet e fundit, te them te drejten nuk shkoj, e kam ca si larg... Paris-Budapest-Living Room, me shkon shtrenjte hesapi... Me mire po rri ketu ne Côte à Côte...

----------


## marsela

> E pse e kane quajtur Living room ????????
> 
> Sa kot , ku po shkon do te pyesin - Ne living room . lol


_Nuk jam shume e sigurte po ndoshta ka te beje me ambientin,, eshte si shtepi, ajo lidhja dhomave..

Mua kte here me pelqeu vecanerisht "Capricio"..Nuk eshte pub gjithmone ne fakt, vetem fundjaves vone me duket. Po frekuentuesit e muzika me pelqyen.I permend kudo frekuentuesit se eshte zor te gjesh ne Tr, bllok sidomos, nje vend ku nuk dynden adoleshentet e fshataret :/_

----------


## PINK

Thx Marsela per shpjegimin . 


Dhe nje korrigjim per Larsin , se me vrau syckat ajo fjala turke - Hale , e ja ta zevendesoj pak me fjalen e bukur skipe = Toilet . lol

----------


## Larsus

> me vrau syckat ajo fjala turke - Hale , e ja ta zevendesoj pak me fjalen e bukur skipe = Toilet . lol




ashtu e do ti? Pa ambientin perqark? 

Ok ne vrime vafsh  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ku doje te shkoje ti pinke? Ne DHomen e gjumit apo hale??


Ne tetevjecare, kishim nje shok qe jetonte ne nje dhome, qe e kishte dhome ndenje, fjetjeje dhe kuzhine.

Kur i tha zysha e inglishtes, te bente fjali me ku ha, rri dhe fle, 
ai i tha:

I eat in bathrrom, i stay in bathroom and sleep in bathroom, 

me kopje sigurisht pa e dit qe s'po fliste per bedroomin...

Po per te dhjere ku dhjet i tha zysha...lol

----------


## PINK

> ashtu e do ti? Pa ambientin perqark? 
> 
> Ok ne vrime vafsh



Uaaaaaaaaaaaa c'ishte kjo rrufe ne "qiellin" e paster ? lol

----------


## Found

> rreth shpise se enverit qenke Found...lol


jo, por aty shkon rinia jone V.I.P. dhe vijne llafet  :sarkastik:

----------


## Leila

> E pse e kane quajtur Living room ????????
> 
> Sa kot , ku po shkon do te pyesin - Ne living room . lol


E kane ne tarrace. Ik shikoje kur te te bjere rruga andej. Eshte shume nice.
Ku ma ka qejfi mua? Buda Bar  :ngerdheshje:  ... edhe Insomnia, edhe Rosafa, madje edhe Infinity te Sheratoni. Si mund te zgjedhesh vetem nje?

----------


## marsela

> E kane ne tarrace. Ik shikoje kur te te bjere rruga andej. Eshte shume nice.
> Ku ma ka qejfi mua? Buda Bar  ... edhe Insomnia, edhe Rosafa, madje edhe Infinity te Sheratoni. Si mund te zgjedhesh vetem nje?


_S'me iket nga kjo tema..lol..se me qan zemra qe s'jam anej rrotull tashi.
Edhe "Insomnia" eshte lezetshem, me te thenat e motres qe e frekuentonte shpesh , te merkurave qe ishte Ladies night(per femrat pijet falas) behej bukur ne ate fillim. Te Buda s'kam qene asnjeher,,po sikur i kaloi ca "lavdia"..lol
Si jane pubet ne Tr..ngaqe esht e vogel e merret vesh cdo gje, sapo hapet nje i ri fillon u bie popullariteti te vjeterve.
Gjithsesi me mungon Tr me gjith cka brenda...lokale e pub-e dmth:-D_

----------


## Prototype

Vallaj te gjitha ato pubet qe keni  permendur kam shkuar une , dhe jane te lezecme vertete , mendoj se secila  ka vecantine e vete , me kane ngelur ne mendje belly dancing dhe nje si tip pubi qe kur futeshe te dukej sikur futeshe ne nje shpelle (emrin sja mbaj mend per fat te keq) .. dhe nje lokal qe kishte nje franceze sja mbaj mend emrin as atij por nga brenda ishte vertete bukur , very very  stylish ..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> _ Te Buda s'kam qene asnjeher,,po sikur i kaloi ca "lavdia"..lol
> 
> Gjithsesi me mungon Tr me gjith cka brenda...lokale e pub-e dmth:-D_


Me thosh nje miku im indian:

ishte mrekulluar ato ditet e krishlindjeve tek Buda, nga nje vajze shqiptare, qe kercente vetem, si Liv Talor tek "Io ballo da sola" ritmet e vendit te tij. 

Kshu qe ma futi dhe mu krimbin per budizmin...lol

----------


## oiseau en vol

Kam pershtypjen une apo keto baret ne mode jane te tipit "m'as-tu vu" ?

Kur te vemi neve bashke, dmth me ndonje çupe forumiste qe e respektoj dhe me pelqen, me gjeni nje qoshe diku te qete dhe te thjeshte, dhe aty mund te flasim pa hedhur syte anash se kush hyri e kush doli... Ehhh ju kam thene une qe jam pak i dalur boje  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lunesta

Me te miret jane Bistro 7 te tirana re, Irish (po aty) Mouline Rouge, Insomnia, Cowboy (ngjit me mahattan) L. Room (sidomos ai i vjetri te Shallvaret) dhe ai pabi ngjit me pasticerine franceze..ja harrova emrin. Shko aty, kerce maj tavolines dhe get wasted.

Tirana rocks..muuuuuaaaaaah

----------

